# Scolopendra cingulata var. obscuripes with eggs



## JonathanF (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, my female _S. cingulata var. obscuripes_ laid eggs today, thought I'd share. She's ~11cm BL, pretty average for a cingulata.

I kinda caught her in the act, well... more like when she was finishing. She still had a single egg in her mouth, and she was "chewing" it so it becomes sticky and stays with the rest of the eggs.













And, last but not least (my favorite pic;P):








I really hope she won't eat them...


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 27, 2008)

Superb clutch! Congrats! Keep us informed! :drool: 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 27, 2008)

Wooooow!!!
Congrats!!! I order few pedelings


----------



## DITB (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome pede! and congrats on the eggs.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice, i really love that specie... its defenetly amongst my favorites . I had a clutch, once, but i bothered the female and she ate them... Good luck!!!!

 phil.


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats, dude! It seems like more and more people are getting eggs out of their pedes!


----------



## SAn (Jun 28, 2008)

What region is this cingulata form?


----------



## JonathanF (Jun 28, 2008)

She was found in Jerusalem, Israel. Ramat Rachel to be exact.


----------



## syiware (Jun 30, 2008)

*oh...*

congratulations..! it's so cool! :clap: 
how many eggs..?
maybe next time.. air-mail..sharing..overseas..blah blah.. hehe~
-locke


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 1, 2008)

congratz, hope they make it all the way to pedelings.
Rev


----------



## kimjonga (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey 

Long time no see
Jonadan ^^
My Otostigmus polytus laid some eggs.
It so very beautiful.

Thanks^^


----------



## JonathanF (Jul 20, 2008)

A little update... 














Not sure whether this is the Foetus stage or the First Adolescent stage, they're so tiny and my camera doesn't have a great macro. What do you guys think?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 20, 2008)

I would think they are protonymphs, right now... 

 phil.


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2008)

very very nice, :clap: 
cingulata plings have stunning colors tmo, so keep us updated


----------



## JonathanF (Jul 22, 2008)

I already know how they're going to look like.. 
Remember that mistery pede of yours? Blue legged, red-headed, tiger striped?


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2008)

JonathanF said:


> I already know how they're going to look like..
> Remember that mistery pede of yours? Blue legged, red-headed, tiger striped?


Yep correct,
that turned out to be a Sc.cingulata var.obscuripes too, 
they usually loose the blue and red, but that one kept his blueish shine, and the head was more dark red then black,... very nice cingulata colorforms, lucky you, you can see them in the wild


----------



## JonathanF (Aug 3, 2008)

Well... They're nymphs now 














How many of them do you think there are?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice, can't wait to see the babies... The pedelings of that specie are so colourful!!!! I've had some pedelings of the darker form of Sc.cingulata, maybe obscuripes too, and that's what they looked like...







I REALLY like that specie...

 phil.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 3, 2008)

it is amazing how they save their eggs...           I like those kind of pics!!!


----------



## -Exotic (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nicee :clap:


----------



## JonathanF (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, they have hatched!


----------

